# Legless Walker



## Erebus (Jul 28, 2009)

I really liked Casa Fear's Pneumatic Zombie Ground Breaker, but I wanted to make it on a walker. It took about a month to get it completed, a lot of rearranging the mechanics and what not, but I am pretty happy with it.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That will scare the crap out of an unsuspecting ToT - well done, and he looks great!


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

That, is hardcore. Supreme evil excellent work!


----------



## DirtyZ (Oct 12, 2012)

Very cool adaptation. Love it


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

That is completely disturbing to every single one of my senses. Yes, even my taste buds recoiled a little.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Hokey smoke, that's some mover you got there!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

that is fantastic! I really like the action, jerky and terrifying!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

lol! that's too cool!


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

Even in daylight, even knowing what it is, I still find it very disturbing. Well done!


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Ha! That's pretty awesome!


----------



## Anda (Jun 20, 2012)

Love love love it!! DH says that if he saw that in a haunted house he'd s**t his pants! :lolkin:


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

I'll take 20


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

absolutely love that!! Fantastic movement!!


----------



## BrainSkillet (Oct 2, 2010)

Wow! That's a serious prop, the movement and sound effects are the best!


----------



## CrazedLemming (Oct 18, 2011)

Love it! That'll send some people running for the other side of the street! I can't help watching the video over and over.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

made me smile, nice job!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

thats cool..with or without the walker even.
make a few more and play the thriller song ..muahahahah lol


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Killer piece! That will definitely startle the tots and adults. I love it!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Great work!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Awesome! I can imagine some soiling of the pants for ToT's and maybe an adult or two!


----------



## sakko303 (Sep 6, 2012)

HAHAHAH! Very cool! My kids would be running the other direction!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Even in the daylight, it looks like a real actor, not some suit stuffed with soda bottles and newspaper. The mask has a great look to it and the clothing is distressed perfectly. Great movement to it, fantastic job.


----------



## jakeryan9 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thats really cool! The jerky and unnatural movements make it even more terrifying.


----------



## debbietrs (Oct 9, 2012)

That's great! Makes me want one.


----------



## joey207 (Aug 7, 2011)

Great job! What size cylinders did you use?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Erebus, there's something wrong with you. You know that's why I like you so much. Great job.


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

This is great, I love it, well done


----------



## Erebus (Jul 28, 2009)

joey207 said:


> Great job! What size cylinders did you use?


They are 2" stroke and I think 3/4 bore.

Thanks for all of the comments everyone. If you have a question feel free to ask.


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

It must just be me, but I found that hillariously ingenious! A walker with a walker!!!! I'm rolling on the floor here! Love it, love it, love it!!!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Wow, that's super cool. Wouldn't mind a peek at his innards.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

The movement is awesome! But the wheezing makes it even more real! Fantastic prop!


----------



## skwirl (Oct 18, 2012)

Pure free-king GENIUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

*Great ideal, that thing moves.*


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Methinks you need to bring him to the next MnT.


----------



## stoic_clown (Nov 11, 2011)

That's friggin awesome! No offense intended, cuz it does have a disturbing, creepy vibe about it, but it also cracks me the hell up. Great job!


----------



## mys197gt (Jul 7, 2010)

stoic_clown said:


> That's friggin awesome! No offense intended, cuz it does have a disturbing, creepy vibe about it, but it also cracks me the hell up. Great job!


Me too.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Fantastic Movement! I might switch mine over from a wall breaker to this.


----------



## Erebus (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the great feedback. I will get it out and get some shots of the mechanics soon and how everything is hooked up. And Haunted Bayou, I will bring it to the next M&T.


----------



## Deadrail (Nov 9, 2012)

Holly Cow. That is awsome. I just joined and was searching around for my first project. Looking forward to more info and photos.
Thanks, Rich


----------



## Haasmama (Aug 15, 2005)

This is awesome! Imagine this standing there, with a set of legs and when the TOT's start to walk by, the prop starts to move forward... without the legs...


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Awesome Job! I think that you have surpassed the original


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

hpropman said:


> Awesome Job! I think that you have surpassed the original


Yes, this is much better than the original prop in my opinion. You ready for everyone to start copying your design now? LOL!

You did a great job!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I love the movement you have on him! I am sure he was a big hit on Halloween for you this year. Very cool and very well done!


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

Amazing! His movement is so cool. Coming from a complete novice like myself, I am also looking forward to seeing pictures of how you put this guy together. Again, great job!


----------



## creeperguardian (Nov 6, 2012)

how did you attach the zombie to the walker?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:How have I not commented on this wonderful creation thus far? He is fantastic! I love the wispy hair and how great the hair moves as he does his 'jig'. Really awesome prop....if you ever feel like posting a tutorial I am sure the masses would LOVE you for it, me included!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Was this operated manually, on a timer, or by trigger (motion sensor, pad, etc.)?
Was the sound we heard what was actually heard by the TOTs?
Did you have a speaker mounted in the torso or the head on this?

You might consider mounting the head on a spring rather than the rigid PVC. A spring would let it wave and bounce with a life of it's own from the movements of the torso.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very cool prop, nice variation. Would love to see his inner workings.


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

Did anyone else see a slight resemblance between the walker and Gary Busey?


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I think the walker has more working gray cells.


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

I love the action, it moved way more than I expected nice job.


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

N. Fantom said:


> Did anyone else see a slight resemblance between the walker and Gary Busey?


LOL now that you say it its all I can see when i look at it.


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

I love looking through the archives! This is a great prop and I think the newbies would get a kick out of seeing it.


----------



## Factrat (Apr 27, 2014)

One word....AWESOME! Great work!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I love it! Just like the pro stuff!


----------



## divinedragon7 (May 29, 2009)

Not only is that scary but it's funny too, way to go!


----------

